# New 4 piston kit for Altima



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

Just thought I'd let you all know I have the new 12.2" 4 or 6 piston kit ready for the Altima. I'll be sending it over for the Project car install next month...if you're interested drop me a line


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Cost?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

fastbrake said:


> *if you're interested drop me a line *




____________________________________________________


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I sent a PM to fastbrake.... no response


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Response!!!

$1,300 drilled or slotted rotors.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

what a deal!


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

Not bad, What color are the calipers. Are brake lines included?


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

Calipers are black, I'm working on the brake lines with my supplier now, although I think the maxima lines will be the same...


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

4 piston or 2 piston calipers?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *4 piston or 2 piston calipers? *





> I have the new 12.2" 4 or 6 piston kit ready for the Altima


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

thats something ill be into for sure


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Response!!!
> 
> $1,300 drilled or slotted rotors. *


If he throws in the Braided lines I'm IN !


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Anything new on this ? ? ?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I just bought a set of custom braided lines from Greg at Mossy, after he hooked my up with a timing advance...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I just bought a set of custom braided lines from Greg at Mossy, after he hooked my up with a timing advance... *


Ok, now your just making me jealous.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey !!

Is this guy just gonna make one post and then bail on us ?
What a tease  I want brakes ! 
PT and I are going to do the BIG track at Willow Springs with NASA on Febuary 8th or 9th and I want BIG brakes !!!


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

^bump^


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Fire off an e-mail to fastbrakes. They responded to my questions.


----------

